# Carta



## Tritta

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre le sens de "carta" dans la phrase ci-dessous (discours d'un communiste en 1976).

"Per costruire il socialismo che noi vogliamo, il socialismo della libertà, che è la grande *carta* di tutta l’Europa occidentale, per salvarsi dalla propria decadenza, che è la grande speranza di grandi masse di lavoratori, di donne e di giovani, sia più conveniente stare in quest’area del mondo."

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Nino83

Tritta said:


> "Per costruire il socialismo che noi vogliamo, il socialismo della libertà, che è la grande *carta* di tutta l’Europa occidentale



Ça signifie que la liberté (le socialisme de la liberté) est la carte, le papier d'identité, de l'Europe occidentale, c'est-à-dire, ce qui la caractérise.


----------



## Tritta

Grazie mille!


----------



## Elmoro

Pourquoi pas "carte à jouer", atout?


----------



## Tritta

Merci !! J'avais aussi pensé à ce sens. Le terme semble donc assez ambigu en italien.


----------



## Necsus

Elmoro said:


> Pourquoi pas "carte à jouer", atout?


Ciao, Tritta.
Oui, pour moi aussi le sens est absolument "carta vincente".


----------



## Tritta

Grazie a tutti. Bello questo Forum!


----------

